# موقع رهيب لتصميم المعدات فى الهندسة الكيميائية بالتفصيل



## softchem (11 نوفمبر 2006)

للطلاب ومهندسى التصميم هذة مساهمة اتمنى ان تنال رضاكم

http://www.freecalc.com/


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (12 نوفمبر 2006)

تحياتى شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## Che208 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا الموقع الرائع ....


----------



## mohsenmohaidat (15 نوفمبر 2006)

thank you for this site


----------



## ramzi etaher (15 نوفمبر 2006)

Thank You Thank You Thank You Thank You Thank You Thank You


----------



## Eng.Foam (15 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا*

شكراً شكرأ شكرأ شكراً


----------



## nassary (15 نوفمبر 2006)

الف مليون شكر ويا ريت تفيدنى فى موضوعى


----------



## salor (15 نوفمبر 2006)

*عشت يابطل*

والله الموقع سريع ورهيب يا softchem :14: 
مشكور.....


----------



## emadchemeng (16 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

جزاك الله خيراً

ولكن عندما إدخل على الموقع واختار مثلا tanks يعطى رساله معناها بشأن الterms & conditions
ولايفتح اللينك

دلنى لو سمحت


----------



## softchem (16 نوفمبر 2006)

عندما تظهر لك الرسالة اضغط ok واستمر 
والرسالة تظهر فقط عند الضغط على Draining Time for Vertical Tanks او الضغط على
Determining Volumes in Partially Filled Vertical Vessels 
بعد ان تضغط ok تتحول على البرنامج مباشرة


----------



## Karim07 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

votre cite ne fonctioner pas


----------



## محمد عزيز (18 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً كتير 
و منتظرين منك المزيد


----------



## راكين (17 فبراير 2007)

مشكور يا اخي ....

موقع حلو ومفيد


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (5 مارس 2007)

شكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراًشكراً


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (5 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخي على الموقع


----------



## م ب (8 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هالموقع الحلو


----------



## safa aldin (10 مارس 2007)

*حميل جدا*

شكرا على هذا الموقع الرائع جداو جزاكم الله خيرا:14:


----------



## zork (10 مارس 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## اسامه الاغةوات (21 مارس 2007)

شكرا ةتحياتنا الك وللجهود الطيبه


----------



## نورالاسراء (22 مارس 2007)

شكرا جدا على الموقع عن جد هو مفيد جدا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد محمود مغاته (24 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اني سعيد جدا جدا بالاشتراك في هذا المنتدي القيم جدا جدا 
كما اوجه الشكر للاخ الكريم الناشر للموقع باعلاه 
هذا الموقع ممتاز ولكني لي بعد الملاحظات علي هذا الموقع
التصميم لبعض الاجهزه
الناتج قريب من الواقع نوعا 
وشكرا مره اخري للاخ الكريم واحب ان اضيف ان بامكان اي مهندس يعرف
Visual basic
عمل هذه البرامج 
وشكرا


----------



## ابو مصطفى 61 (8 أبريل 2007)

الاخ الكريم SoftChem 
لك مني كل الامتنان والتقدير 
بارك الله فيك و وفقك لكل خير

ابو مصطفى


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااا للجميع


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لهذا الموضوع المفيدوالنافع


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (7 سبتمبر 2009)

ايها المهندسون ان الله حباكم بخدمة المجتمع فجدوا واجتهدوا في تقديم الاروع والاحسن دائما"


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (7 سبتمبر 2009)

رمضان كريم والجميع بالف الف خير


----------



## حافظ عميته جارالله (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكررررررررررررراللمممممممممممممممساهمات


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع بارك الله فيك ووفقك اخي الكريم


----------



## anas200007 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموقع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله









:20:


----------



## aahmh86 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جمييييييييييييييل جدا" ,, جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ammar majeed (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموقع المهم


----------

